# Dashboard Lights dim or brighten at random



## Dlnn12 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and to my Chevy Cruze as well as i've only had it a few months. I drive 80 miles and 45 minutes to work and 45 back. I started to notice that the dashboard light on the vehicle info screen and the radio screen will be really dim (because thats how i had it set) and they will randomly brighten for no reason. I could be driving on a long stretch of highway with no trees and it will brighten for a few minutes then go dim for a few minutes then brighten again. It will do this the whole trip and it seems like it's consistent. Dim for a few minutes then bright for a few and back and forth. Could it be a fuse? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to have a Ford that had LCD displays that blinked to the beat on the stereo, but I'd say the dealership needs to take a look at it. Does it only happen while underway, will it do it in the driveway idling? I could find nothing on GM Techlink relative to this problem, so you may have to begin with the dealership (hopefully that will not be a bad experience). I wonder if it is the alternator/battery going in and out of charge status? Perhaps a battery cell going bad?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dlnn12 said:


> I'm new to this forum and to my Chevy Cruze as well as i've only had it a few months. I drive 80 miles and 45 minutes to work and 45 back. I started to notice that the dashboard light on the vehicle info screen and the radio screen will be really dim (because thats how i had it set) and they will randomly brighten for no reason. I could be driving on a long stretch of highway with no trees and it will brighten for a few minutes then go dim for a few minutes then brighten again. It will do this the whole trip and it seems like it's consistent. Dim for a few minutes then bright for a few and back and forth. Could it be a fuse? Anyone else have this issue?




Dlnn12,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to diagnose your vehicle for you. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bramptoncruzer (Feb 2, 2012)

I have experienced the same thing you have explained. I THINK the instrument panels seem to dim/brighten when the exterior lights automatically turn on at dusk, however, they reset after a short period of time. I'm going to have my dealer check into this.

Let me know of any solutions.

Bramptoncruzer


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

when this happens, look to see if the head lamps are switching between daytime running lamps and actual head lamps, might have a faulty ambient light sensor.

or, to help narrow it down, when you start out, turn the auto head lamps off and see if it happens.


----------



## ChevyToby (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the exact same issue, and took it up with my dealers workshop. All they gave me was "flip your light switch from auto to manual lowbeam if it bothers you"


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Toby sounds like your dealership isn't very helpful. I have only had my Cruze for a month and a half and have had to take it back to the dealer a couple times for some minor bs that hasn't affected my love for it, but they have been nothing but greatly helpful. Hope that you get better luck in the future with them as if maybe that was a one time deal.

Dinn I have noticed mine do this as well but not as often or regularly as yours has been. Mine seems to be random, anyways keep us posted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyToby said:


> I have the exact same issue, and took it up with my dealers workshop. All they gave me was "flip your light switch from auto to manual lowbeam if it bothers you"


Find yourself another dealership and call GM immediately. That's a BS answer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChevyToby said:


> I have the exact same issue, and took it up with my dealers workshop. All they gave me was "flip your light switch from auto to manual lowbeam if it bothers you"




ChevyToby,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BowTie423 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dlnn12 said:


> I'm new to this forum and to my Chevy Cruze as well as i've only had it a few months. I drive 80 miles and 45 minutes to work and 45 back. I started to notice that the dashboard light on the vehicle info screen and the radio screen will be really dim (because thats how i had it set) and they will randomly brighten for no reason. I could be driving on a long stretch of highway with no trees and it will brighten for a few minutes then go dim for a few minutes then brighten again. It will do this the whole trip and it seems like it's consistent. Dim for a few minutes then bright for a few and back and forth. Could it be a fuse? Anyone else have this issue?


Dinn, did you ever come to the conclusion or have the service department find the cause of this? I experienced the same issues.


----------



## lisag80123 (Sep 19, 2014)

I recently bought a 2013 Chevy Cruze and it does the same thing. The display randomly dims and then brightens. Not sure what is going on with it. Apparently it is not an isolated issue though.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

lisag80123 said:


> I recently bought a 2013 Chevy Cruze and it does the same thing. The display randomly dims and then brightens. Not sure what is going on with it. Apparently it is not an isolated issue though.


It is getting close to the time of year when I see this a lot for various vehicles with auto headlights. Sometimes it is just the sensor that _thinks_ it is getting dark (due to lower and dimmer sun angle) and turns regular headlights on (and puts panel/radio lights in dim night time mode) This is assuming the vehicle is in northern hemisphere of course


----------



## Kleblanc (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi there, I too just bought a new Chevy Cruze 2017, and I too am having an issue with the dash lights that dim and get brighter on their own. I've booked my vehicle at the dealership this friday, I'm hoping they can fix the issue...hoping it's nothing major, very disheartening when you buy a new vehicle and you have issues before it hits the 500km mark...


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the same issue on a 2014, I believe it's the sensor temporarily thinking it's dark out so it switches. It bugs a little but I know once I take it to the dealer they will give me the "seems to be working fine now" excuse


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

There is a fix to this. If you get a resistor, and I'll put up a pic of the band colours in a bit. With a on-off-on switch, you can wire one side of the switch to run straight through the light sensor, and you'll have auto lights, "off" (which disconnects the light sensor all together) defaults the computer to turn the head and tail lights on and dash bright, and your other "on" runs through the resistor and fools the computer to thinking your in daylight all the time. So garages, underpasses and driving beside trucks won't dim your dash ever.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kleblanc said:


> Hi there, I too just bought a new Chevy Cruze 2017, and I too am having an issue with the dash lights that dim and get brighter on their own. I've booked my vehicle at the dealership this friday, I'm hoping they can fix the issue...hoping it's nothing major, very disheartening when you buy a new vehicle and you have issues before it hits the 500km mark...


Hello Kleblanc, 


We regret to hear that you're experiencing this concern with your new Cruze! We'd love the chance to connect you with the team that is in the best position to further assist. 
At your earliest convenience, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN/chassis, location, and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your message. 
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit http://bit.ly/2h3ZUnC 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

txcruze26 said:


> I have the same issue on a 2014, I believe it's the sensor temporarily thinking it's dark out so it switches. It bugs a little but I know once I take it to the dealer they will give me the "seems to be working fine now" excuse


Hey txcruze26, 


Please know that our team is always glad to act as an extra layer of assistance while you work with your dealership. If this is of interest to you, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your preferred certified Chevrolet dealership. 

To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit http://bit.ly/2h3ZUnC

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

